

The stack you know or the stack that's trending? - djdmbrwsk

For work I&#x27;ve primarily been on a MS stack; I&#x27;m very comfortable there. However, I started on an idea in node and mongo. So far I&#x27;ve learned a lot, but it feels way too slow and I don&#x27;t feel comfortable that if this thing blows up I&#x27;ll be able to manage it. Granted, that would be a good problem to have, but I&#x27;m questioning my decision. So should I start fresh on a MS stack that I am comfortable with and can move very fast on, or should I stick with the trendy stack and continue to learn but move slow?
======
maxharris
"Trendy" stack? Languages and frameworks come and go, but that's because they
bring something new to the programming mainstream. Dismissing the new as
merely "trendy" hugely misguided. (I wouldn't want to write software in a
world where we're stuck writing DOS programs in C!)

Good programmers (ones that I'd like to work with, anyway) are always reaching
outside their comfort zone. Try to dismiss those doubts about the new stuff,
and keep up the good work! You'll thank yourself later.

~~~
djdmbrwsk
Good points. But there's also something to be said for getting your product
out there as fast as possible to test the waters right? I guess that is a
pretty important facet of my question. I'm all about exploring and learning
new things, but does that have a place when building a product?

